# Missing Outlook 2007 Cab File



## aquablue1966 (Jul 26, 2009)

When I try to install Outlook 2007 on my machine, I keep getting a message saying that "Outlookr.WW\OlkrWW.cab" cannot be located. HELP!

BTW I'm using the Vista system.

thanks


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

do you have anyother version of office on your system
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/924619


----------

